# Jewish help needed please



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi there

DH and I are very lucky to be expecting our special Beanie very soon. DH is Jewish and at a recent wedding we were speaking to his Rabbi about names for a girl. 

DH's Rabbi made the following suggestion which we really love re a name for a girl but we dont know how to spell it so I hope the following story makes sense!!

He told us that in Hebrew the name for a girl meaning ''gift'' is ''Or'' (this may be spelt totally wrong but that was how it sounds). AS the name Or in England would be a bit odd he suggested adding the Hebrew word for ''the'' in front giving us a name meaning ''the gift''. This ended up being ''Leeor''. I am sure I have totally spelt it wrong now. 

Anyway, can anyone tell me how they think it should be spelt please? We have asked the Rabbi for a book of names where he got it from but he has leant it out and has no idea where it is!! He has said he will pass it on ASAP but that might be too late!!

Also, if anyone knows any fab names in Hebrew meaning miracle, gift etc then we would very much appreciate it.

thank you all

xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hi there hon hope you are doing ok. ( I may have changed my name since we last "spoke" but I live near your inlaws!)

not Jewish myself but maybe this site would help

http://www.learn-hebrew-names.com/

(the above site link is outside ff speil goes here...why can I never remember the wording....sure a mod will be here soon to do the necessary)

and here i am  /links


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Thank you  

Will check out the site and see what I find.

Hope you are well and keeping your chin up  

xx


----------



## b&amp;l (Oct 8, 2009)

Spelling Hebrew words in English has no right or wrong ways due to the alphabet structures being different, English spellings of Ivrit (Hebrew) tends to be done phonetically 

When I was in Primary School there was a girl in my class called Or, who had moved to the uk from Israel.

Lea
xo


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Thank you Lea. 

We liked the meaning but after looking it up on the website we were given by twice blessed looks like we might be on the wrong track (

xx


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi Hun

Just seen ur post & I am Jewish & my Hebrew name is Leah which is the name/spelling you are looking for meaning 'A/The Gift'

Jennie
X


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Thank you Jennie. we were actually talking about the name Leah last night after looking at a Hebrew name website!! Spooky eh?

Thanks for your help

xx


----------



## b&amp;l (Oct 8, 2009)

Ben here (making a rare appearance)

At my old shul there was a family whose little girl was Liora (lee-ora) and also a woman whose Hebrew name was Ora and English name was Helen, in case that's any use to you.


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Thank you Ben. My sisters name is Helen. Are the two names linked i.e if Liora was her hebrew name does her English name automatically be Helen?

Thanks for your help - much appreciated. I think we are prob going to go down the Lior/ Liora route as it seems sucha lovely name

Shrimper


----------



## b&amp;l (Oct 8, 2009)

I googled baby names for you and the meanings of baby names. 'Liora' is apparently 'G-d's gift of light' and both 'Ora' and 'Helen' mean 'light'. So, I suppose there is a good parallel there. I don't think it's an automatic equivalent though; the two other Jewish Helens I have known have had 'Hadassah' as their Hebrew name. 

'Netanya/Natania' means 'gift' too. It has easy English equivalents with Natalie or Natasha. It's also a seaside resort in Israel, which might be appealing or not depending on how you feel about Israel.

I don't know what your dh's background is but it's usually only Sefardi families that name their children after living relatives. Ashkenazi people traditionally only ever name babies after relatives that have passed on. Some folk can be a bit superstitious about it so might be worth asking the sister before you make a firm decision to name the baby after someone still alive.


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

oh wow - thank you, thats great. I love the fact that Ora and Helen mean the same thing and there would be a link there. DH is quite 'superstitious' about the name although he is a mix of Ashkenazi and Sefardi. He wanted Elizabeth as a name but wont use it as it is my middle name. However, we have my Dads name as a middle name which he is OK with (if a boy of course) along with his decesaed grandfathers name. I will ask my sis as although she isnt Jewish, I think I should tell her DH's concerns and she can decide.

As I said though, I really love the link between my sisters name and we love the name Liora.

Thank you for your help, I rally do appreciate it


----------



## pixielou (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi shrimper, I'm Jewish by birth and I have always loved the name liora and leah. It's such a pretty name. I would consider that name also, I love lean but that's my neices name so not sure that iwould have that one and I'm not pg YET either! Good luck with everything!
X


----------



## pipgirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Good luck shrimper!

We had some discussions about Hebrew names too...not just for LO but also for us...we are two mummies and were considering the hebrew for mother for one of us to be called. We didnt in the end (mummy and mama)...I loved benjamin but didnt want it shortened and i also wanted Daniel (after deceased Maternal Grandfather) but DP didnt like it!!

I also like Chaya but then we didnt have a girl..

I supose it depends on if you have 'jewish' sounding surname. Ours is an anglisised version of an Ashkenazi name and if you live in a particularly jewish area (which we do so needed to avoid picking a name that was v common)...
Its one of the most difficult decisions to make because your child has their name for life and yet will inevitably turn around and say "why did you name me that its soooo booorrring OR sooooo embarrasing"

You cant win!
Ha Ha.

In the end you go for what you love best and sod other people.

Pip + DP and LO 
XXX


----------

